# Top 40 Dumbest Criminals of 2011 (Slideshow)



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2011)

The votes are in and the winners are... top 40 dumbest criminals of 2011. Starts with a man shooting mistletoe. The others are equally good for a laff or three. 

http://specials.msn.com/a-list/news...earchtext=Man arrested for shooting mistletoe

My favorites are the two bimbos who dressed as clowns robbed a jewelry store and made off with costume jewelry, as well as the pics such as the sweaty batman (see pic) and the three stooges (love the guy in the middle :lol2: )


----------

